# Katahdin ewe won’t get up off the ground



## David Scheppers (Mar 8, 2019)

I have a year and half old katahdin ewe give birth to dead twins 1 week ago. I had to pull 1 to get it out. After giving birth she acted like she didn’t want to stand up so I helped her up. She has been fine since last night she had no desire to eat. When I went out this morning to check on her and she won’t stand up. She acts like her back legs don’t work and just lays their. Anything that I can do? Thanks


----------



## Baymule (Mar 8, 2019)

Take her to the vet. She may have a raging infection inside due to the dead lamb.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 8, 2019)

Yeah I would have suggested antibiotics or a flush at the beginning, you can try now, but like the other person said take it to the vet it's way beyond backyard medicine.


----------

